# Last Rufus vs. NS Traffic vs. NS Suburban



## Thermo2 (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey guys,
I know its another which bike thread but I couldn't find anything good when I searched.
So I'm thinking about upgrading my STP which is a Large and I'm thinking its a bit long in the top tube (I'm only about 5'5"). I'm wondering which frame would be better for mainly dirt and very occasionally street and park. Also feel free to suggest others but under AU400 if possible. And preferably a white frame...since looks are everything  
Any help would be great
Cheers


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

Thermo2 said:


> Hey guys,
> I know its another which bike thread but I couldn't find anything good when I searched.
> So I'm thinking about upgrading my STP which is a Large and I'm thinking its a bit long in the top tube (I'm only about 5'5"). I'm wondering which frame would be better for mainly dirt and very occasionally street and park. Also feel free to suggest others but under AU400 if possible. And preferably a white frame...since looks are everything
> Any help would be great
> Cheers


hey,

My frnd has a traffic but i cant recall if they come in short or tall options. Great bike for the money.

I ride a mob and think its great bike far better then the NS but at a higher price. Blk Market have some frames that has similar geo but uses different cro-mo compounds. They get great reviews. Im not sure if Aus has dealer but Im sure the singapore rep (Ian) will get you sorted if not.
http://www.blackmarketbikes.com/index.php?pg=store&sub=frames

there should be a good number of choises for you if you can stretch to lets say AUS $500 but if all else fails get a good speced BMX for similar money.


----------



## Thermo2 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was looking at a Riot but not to keen on going over $400 since most of those frames have different seat tube diameters, BB, etc so I'd have to fork out for them.
Also, only want MTB :thumbsup: 
Does anyone know the differences between the Last Cord and the Rufus?
Cheers


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

no knowledge of the cord or the rufus but if you can pick up a ns traffic for under 400 bones you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Thermo2 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah I could get a 09' Traffic for $290 posted http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32951 so that sounds like a pretty decent deal, or an 09' NS Suburban for about $340 posted http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32947
Still give opinions and reviews of the Cord as I haven't been able to find anything about it.
Cheers


----------



## -Chameleon- (Jul 26, 2009)

Last make great frames, maybe a little heavy. The Rufus uses a euro BB and traditional headset. The Cord uses BMX (mid) BB and BMX (integrated 45/45) headset. The both have very similar dimensions, but the Rufus comes in more colours.


----------

